# Some new summer bloomers



## Berrak (Jun 26, 2009)

1. Cattleya schoeffildiana







2. Cattleya aurantiaca "Red Glove"






3. Cattleya hybride






4. Cattleya luteola







5. Dendrobium Stardust


----------



## snow (Jun 26, 2009)

awsum


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2009)

I was thinking undies!


----------



## Hera (Jun 26, 2009)

Love the luteola. Hard to grow?


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 27, 2009)

Very beautiful all of them, but the first two are really exceptional!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 27, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap::clap:all are great; esp. like luteola: blooms and plant!!!! Jean


----------



## Paul (Jun 27, 2009)

Catt luteola is a real beauty!!


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 27, 2009)

I like the white Catt hybrid !


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 27, 2009)

All, lovely blooms. I've not heard of the first one, or seen pictures of it before.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow, that 'Red Glove' is great - and your photograph of it is stunning too!


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 27, 2009)

All of them are spectacular! But I think that the luteola is outstanding, with all of the buds bursting out of the sheaths!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 30, 2009)

:clap: :clap: Quite the show!!


----------

